# Crisis Midwinter Swim at Brockwell Lido - want to get involved?



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Forwarded message:




> Crisis needs 350 hardy swimmers to take the plunge for the charity’s first annual Midwinter Swim at Brockwell Lido near Brixton in aid of Crisis at Christmas on 15 December.
> 
> This unique event is being held in the great British tradition of outdoor swimming and there are three categories to choose from:
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

I've done them a little pic.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 18, 2012)

Great idea. Anybody got a wetsuit I can borrow?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I've done them a little pic.


I call pixels 

It's a great idea, but I fear it's one of those things I think "yes, absolutely superb there should be more of this sort of thing!" before thinking about it a bit more and thinking "I'll leave it to someone else to actually do it..." 

I do like the "•Swimmers who just want to jump in and out" category though 

And I'm still thinking it might be a fun idea...


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great idea. Anybody got a wetsuit I can borrow?!


Depends what size you are - I've got a shortie (Lidl cheapie) which you might be able to get into.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Depends what size you are - I've got a shortie (Lidl cheapie) which you might be able to get into.


cheers! I'm pretty tall though - about 6ft. And not as skinny as I used to be....   How big is it?

I live the _idea_ of it....but it might be better to stick a £10 in their crisis fund. Mind you, if I was gonna jump in, I'd do the two lengths rather than getting straight out again, you've gotta keep warm!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2012)

Body length (rear crotch seam to neck) 77cm approx
Short sleeves and short legs.

*checks label*  177-185 cm height, chest 106-109cm, waist 94-98cm, hips 101-104cm.


----------



## plurker (Oct 19, 2012)

Surely the 'jumping in' part is a heart-attack inducing change of temperature? But yeah, once in you'd want to be doing a length to warm up a touch.

A couple of years ago, I spotted this at Tooting Lido. Fuck that.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 19, 2012)

Is it heated?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm going to do this if I can - I've done a midwinter dip at the Lido before (though it wasn't the year they had to break the ice first  ).

IIRC there was a note on the safety disclaimer - after the list of signs of hypothermia - about not jumping or diving straight in, and not attempting to swim even short distances unless you were a regular cold water swimmer.

So the 'jumping in and out' will probably be a mass of people easing gently in, splashing around and getting out briskly - not literally jumping in. It's still fun to do & fun to watch, there's a great atmosphere & even just jumping in and out  gives you a warm glow that lasts all day.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Is it heated?


Only solar heated.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Only solar heated.




Shame. I went to Oasis pool in central London last December.

Lovely and warm.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 19, 2012)

That is quite a  pool, especially as you can swim in the evening when it's dark, which you can't at the Lido.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 19, 2012)

fuck that.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2012)

I've done this 3-4 times now.  But I only "swim" a width.  Always did it without a wetsuit, although I have one.

Not sure I'll do it this year.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 19, 2012)

You really have to know your heart is strong enough for this kind of thing.  Not for the faint hearted. If you did it everyday you're body would get used to it of course.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> You really have to know your heart is strong enough for this kind of thing.


How does one find this out?


----------



## silverfish (Oct 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> How does one find this out?


 
jump in...

I'm bang up for this if I'm in the UK...checks diary..."should be"


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> How does one find this out?


Exactly


----------



## tbtommyb (Oct 21, 2012)

sounds like fun. do you have to raise a set amount or anything? I was in the lido a couple of weeks ago and I forgot to wear a cap. My head got really cold and I felt woozy after a bit. Invigorating though. And oddly clean, considering it's open to the air.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Body length (rear crotch seam to neck) 77cm approx
> Short sleeves and short legs.
> 
> *checks label* 177-185 cm height, chest 106-109cm, waist 94-98cm, hips 101-104cm.


well sounds like i might be able to squeeze into it but tbh I think I'll be sticking a tenner in the charity box and watching from the sidelines with a warm rum


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> well sounds like i might be able to squeeze into it but tbh I think I'll be sticking a tenner in the charity box and watching from the sidelines with a warm rum


Fair enough - there's no way I'd do it this year.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it a weekday?


----------



## Becky King (Nov 8, 2012)

tbtommyb said:


> sounds like fun. do you have to raise a set amount or anything? I was in the lido a couple of weeks ago and I forgot to wear a cap. My head got really cold and I felt woozy after a bit. Invigorating though. And oddly clean, considering it's open to the air.


 
Hi - we ask that you make a donation to take part - you can do so here: www.crisis.org.uk/swim.
You'll get a special swimming hat if you take part too so hopefully no chilly heads!
Hope to see you there...


----------



## Becky King (Nov 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> Is it a weekday?


Hi, it's on Saturday 15th. There will be a safety briefing at 11.45 am and a group jump in at midday.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2012)

No plans for a weekday alternative, by any chance?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 15, 2012)

nice sunny day for it


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> ....
> So the 'jumping in and out' will probably be a mass of people easing gently in, splashing around and getting out briskly - not literally jumping in. It's still fun to do & fun to watch, there's a great atmosphere & even just jumping in and out  gives you a warm glow that lasts all day.


It isn't possible to "ease gently in" legs go in fine, tush also but then you get to the area under your arms and then there is just no easing gently in ... either you go - or you don't go !!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2012)

Not for me sorry - my body and cold water are not great bedfellows....


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2012)

In fact, if I were to immerse myself in that cold water - there would be a flipping crisis


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2012)

Good luck to everyone doing it today.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 15, 2012)

According to the announcer, there were 138 registered swimmers, and they'd raised at least £9000 so far.

If anyone wants to add to that, Here's a link to some of the people raising money on JustGiving 

Well done to anyone who splashed or swam and especially to anyone who dressed as father Christmas or a banana! (You were very lucky the water wasn't as cold as it was on Wednesday gone  )


----------

